# Latch Cube Tutorial *easy to follow and works*



## CrazyBadCuber (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello everybody. I've made this tutorial video series on the latch cube. This is a very easy puzzle to solve once you understand it. Get the dust off your latch cubes and enjoy!!! Please comment underneath what you think about this kind of tutorial thanks!


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would watch it because this puzzle interests me but if I ever get it, I would have wanted to try it out myself first.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I need to get this puzzle now.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 19, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I need to get this puzzle now.


 
I would have bought it ages ago, but its expensive.


----------

